# Viewing my schedule



## 74088584 (Oct 3, 2020)

I have been ill, I have been trying to view my new schedule starting next week which is tomorrow, I have seen every subject but how to view it can someone help me with this?


----------



## SallyHoover (Oct 3, 2020)

I still go with target.com/myschedule


----------



## Dream Baby (Oct 4, 2020)

Are you using your phone?

I have to go through the portal first



			https://logonservices.iam.target.com/login/
		


SOMETIMES this link will pop up and you have to hit "HOME" on the upper RH corner.

target.com/selfservice

Then again it only works half the time for me.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Oct 6, 2020)

74088584 said:


> I have been ill, I have been trying to view my new schedule starting next week which is tomorrow, I have seen every subject but how to view it can someone help me with this?


Welcome; I highly suggest you change your username, as it looks like it could possibly be a TM number. Best to stay anonymous, as this site is unofficial.


----------

